# H&C bay tonight (14th) and Sydney harbour (Clifton?) 15t



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

I am heading out for an attempt at mullet on Hen and Chicekn bay tnoight over dusk - hoping the wind will be negligible. I plan to anchor up and use bread burley, fishing into the trail with small (size 14) bread flies on a 3 weight. I will also pack a light sp rod.
Tomorrow we are getting new desks fitted at work - not particularly thrilling news on its own, but it became a whole lot more exciting when my boss told me not to bother coming in until lunchtime on monday  Seabreeze is picking monday AM as the pick of the last few days and I am dead keen to get on the harbour proper, kingies and bonnies are boiling up from the bridge to heads apparently (ok, not everywhere at once...) and taking poppers readily at first light. I am a yak novice and have not hit the harbour proper yet, so would love some company. Thinking rose bay or perhaps watsons bay launch?
matt


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck in H&C Matt.

If the wind is up in the morning or the traffic looks daunting consider Middle Harbour. PaulB pulled a king this morning and we saw two pulled into tinnys - one apparently close to 80cm.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Wish I could join you on the Harbour matt, maybe some other time.
Good luck, look forward to a report tomorrow after lunch.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Pommy Matt (Dec 11, 2006)

Ken - PM sent. I am off to chase the mullet now.. seabreeze still has tomorrow looking beautiful.
matt


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys,

I was thinking of a Balmoral launch before dawn on the 15th troll round to Clifton and back, alternatively Clifton launch troll to Middle Head. The section from Balmoral to Middle Head was not really firing on Friday. Best part about Balmoral is the free parking outside of the main park, in the angle section, do not have to worry about an early finish or loading up the parking meter.

The section round Georges Head and Obelisk Beach looked fishy as all hell the last time I trolled it, lots of rubbish in the water spoiled the trolling though. Some surface activity but no hits. That was the day met with Paul B off the Naval Oil Wharf at Clifton.

Will probably call the launch spot in the morning, will check the thread if there is any interest in one place over the other.


----------

